# VAG LED number plate light



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm after some advice people.

I am wanting some led number plate lights on my new car, however I don't want the cheap tacky that will fail, so have been on the lookout for some genuine VAG ones.

I have comes across this part no.: 3af943021a

Which are these:


















Now a very kind member on here has taken a photo of his standard octavia vrs light which is here:









This is a passats standard light from a forum which to me looks the same as the above octavia standard. this passat has changed to the new vw led module after and it fits:









Is there anyone on here that would confirm that these will fit the octavia?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Wouldn't mind knowing this for the Superb. Will any work be needed for the electronics as ours doesn't have Maxidot to scroll though so would have to be hooked up which I don't really want to do.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

svended said:


> Wouldn't mind knowing this for the Superb. Will any work be needed for the electronics as ours doesn't have Maxidot to scroll though so would have to be hooked up which I don't really want to do.


A little research shows that some genuine adaptors can be bought which i think would have resistors in them to prevent the warning light, i don't think having maxidot helps and needs to be done with vagcom/vcds which i know of someone nearby will let me play with.

Just to add, maybe take your standard one out and into vw with the above part number and see of they are the same or willing to order one in to compare.

Rob


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Not alot of help to you as they are different but i added the mk6 golf LEDs to my Edition 30 and then onto my Scirocco and they are now on the wifes polo iirc and non of those needed and VCDS programming, i have also added just normal LED's onto the Tiguan and turned off the warning with VCDS and they have worked just as well as the genuine VAG stuff.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Not alot of help to you as they are different but i added the mk6 golf LEDs to my Edition 30 and then onto my Scirocco and they are now on the wifes polo iirc and non of those needed and VCDS programming, i have also added just normal LED's onto the Tiguan and turned off the warning with VCDS and they have worked just as well as the genuine VAG stuff.


I had some in my mk2 octavia but packed in on friday after about 3 months, and id prefer quality ones (if possible) haha, hmmm...need to tale a look at my mums scirocco see what them ones are like.

Do mk6 golf come standard with them?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

rob_vrs said:


> I had some in my mk2 octavia but packed in on friday after about 3 months, and id prefer quality ones (if possible) haha, hmmm...need to tale a look at my mums scirocco see what them ones are like.
> 
> Do mk6 golf come standard with them?


The connectors on the Golf look different to yours, not sure if the LED's where standard on the MK6 but they definitely started doing them on the 6


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just nipped out to the Polo and took this


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

The passats light unit is the same as mine in the photo so as long as the passat works with the LEDs I reckon you'll be fine! 

Out of interest, how much and from where???


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Just nipped out to the Polo and took this


They are the others i have seen.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> The passats light unit is the same as mine in the photo so as long as the passat works with the LEDs I reckon you'll be fine!
> 
> Out of interest, how much and from where???


It does doesn't it, about €35, if you out the part number in google it'll come up with a company in poland, or contact vw and try them


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yea it does mate, definitely. 

I'll ask my dealer about the part number, he's always very cheap for parts.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

rob_vrs said:


> It does doesn't it, about €35, if you out the part number in google it'll come up with a company in poland, or contact vw and try them


Car systems poland are very good, used them a few times, have you tried your local Skoda garage ?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

osram have started making led bulbs if that helps


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Car systems poland are very good, used them a few times, have you tried your local Skoda garage ?


Not as of yet, iv only done research on internet that was my next stop or the vw dealer about a mile from my house .

Excellent im very happy now haha. Theyll probably need coding in i would think, or try get hold of some adaptors with resistors in


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

The VW ones didn't need coding as they have resistors built in, when i did it i took a gamble as i didn't know of anyone who had done it but in my case it paid off.

I am a bit far from you but i am willing to code them if its needed if your ever my way.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Shaun said:


> The VW ones didn't need coding as they have resistors built in, when i did it i took a gamble as i didn't know of anyone who had done it but in my case it paid off.
> 
> I am a bit far from you but i am willing to code them if its needed if your ever my way.


Its just what iv read on a US forum some have had to, so will see.

Thank you very much for the offer very much appreciated, there is a bloke fairly localish who has it and says he's happy for me to pop down whenever and use it


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Yea it does mate, definitely.
> 
> I'll ask my dealer about the part number, he's always very cheap for parts.


Oh super  thats made me happy, you going for them?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

£36 delivered from Car systems poland, going to have a word with VW dealer tomorrow see how much from them.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

An update on this, i have received my car and the lights fit and work, the warning light comes on however VCDS can be altered or resistors placed in the circuit


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The Volkswagen part no for the Golf Mk7 (presumably the same as yours) is *5G0 052 110* - @ £55 pair.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DW58 said:


> The Volkswagen part no for the Golf Mk7 (presumably the same as yours) is *5G0 052 110* - @ £55 pair.


Surprisingly the mk7 golf gtd are different, not sure on normal golf mk7


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I strongly suspect that the MK7 uses the same as the Mk6 which fit the MK5 etc, its the ones that i have.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> Surprisingly the mk7 golf gtd are different, not sure on normal golf mk7


That is not the LED for the GTD, it's the one for the plain vanilla Golf models - I guess Shaun may be right.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DW58 said:


> That is not the LED for the GTD, it's the one for the plain vanilla Golf models - I guess Shaun may be right.


I don't know, but the member who posted his GTD on DW i asked to show me and it was the same as the mk6 i believe which is different to the octavia and the passat


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm going by what Volkswagen told me, but as yours is from the Czech cousins, who knows. Maybe "ask the pros" :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DW58 said:


> I'm going by what Volkswagen told me, but as yours is from the Czech cousins, who knows. Maybe "ask the pros" :lol:


I don't actually know what you asking/saying :/

I put the part number on the first post

Also i never asked the detailer, he commented on my facebook when i stated that i was going to apply both to my car


----------



## skiri (May 20, 2013)

What if you change only bulbs to led ones?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

^ what are you asking ?, i.e what if what ?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

No.

VW only


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL, what are you answering ?.

If anyone really wants to know if the MK7 uses the same as a MK6 i now have a MK7 and still have the Mk6 lights in a box therefore i can go check, but its raining so only if you really want to know if they are the same LOL.

For error free use you can use VCDS to tell the car you have LED's installed.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

What, where, why, when and how:lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Shaun said:


> LOL, what are you answering ?.
> 
> If anyone really wants to know if the MK7 uses the same as a MK6 i now have a MK7 and still have the Mk6 lights in a box therefore i can go check, but its raining so only if you really want to know if they are the same LOL.
> 
> For error free use you can use VCDS to tell the car you have LED's installed.


the part number hes put in the other post is a vw specific part.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

sjk said:


> No.
> 
> VW only


You know the thread is 8 months old don't you?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Shaun said:


> You know the thread is 8 months old don't you?


To be honest i paid not attention.

il show myself the door :thumb:


----------

